# SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X HD5870 1GB GDDR5 PCIE OC in CrossfireX



## Lubna (May 27, 2010)

I have three monitors on ATI Eyefinity and I have two cards in CrossFireX Sapphire VAPOR-X HD5870 1GB GDDR5 PCIE OC.
The second card sensors are triggered at rest.
Is it a bug of ATI or the BIOS?
My bes Regards


----------

